# Sportsmanship??????



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got through reading the protest for the NOAA West Branch tourney and wondered how sportsmanlike those two guys are representing tourney fishermen everywhere. I also noticed that two other tourney anglers signed the protest. (Sounds like they were trying to police "themselves" i.e.-others). My ultimate questions are: what if these guys didn't have the winning weight?
What if they were not as well known as those guys? Would the hammer come down on someone other that them? At what point and who would be the scapegoat to deter unsportsmanlike actions? It looks like those people went pretty far out of thier way in order to make a protest, since the weigh-in was on the other side of the lake!, and why would they lie about their account of what happened? They had nothing to gain by it. The "no actions" ruling is a perplexing to me.


----------



## Gussmacker (Jun 12, 2006)

Just copied this from the Dobass Rule page:

12. Fishing is not allowed within 50 yards of another boat that was first anchored. A boat is anchored only if tied to an object or has a rope over the side with trolling motor out of the water. Boats are never to be within touching distance of each other. Please exhibit sportsmanlike and courteous positioning when fishing similar areas even if not anchored. The illegal practice known as hole sitting by another competitor or non-competitors boat is prohibited. Simple communication between boats can often resolve potential issues.

I would think they broke rule #12 by not "exhibiting sportsmanlike and courteous positioning when fishing similar areas even if not anchored."

Rule #12 was noted on the protest but they neglected to include this part of the rule in the explanation - not sure why?

If there is no specific definition of being "Sportsmanlike" what constitutes being Un-Sportsmanlike? If it is up to the committee than so be it - but I would like to better understand Sportsmanlike vs Un-Sportsmanlike.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

First, this is good...all of it. I enjoy hearing the thoughts of anglers on the matter. 

It's actually amusing to me the lack of thought and bias that goes into what has been spoken thus far. I think some may have missed the actual page with the protest and commentary. Rule #12 was covered CLEARLY and first indicated in the commentary:

http://www.dobass.com/07NOAA/MOSQ1/filingreceivedresponded.html

I have been told in the past I need not explain anything. I disagree with that. This is why I made the rules as they are and the protest is posted online.

I can't respond to EVERYTHING but I can say this.

There is no, zip, zero, nada, considerations given to anglers names when making a ruling. It is a plaintiff and a defendant- period.

There was no evidence provided by either party. There was no witnessing of any violations. There was no admission of the accussed. 

I somewhat resent that anyone could dissent with a statement otherwise, indicating preferential treatment is shown to ANYONE.

The biggest rule that ALL anglers fail to attend to is their own personal responsibilities on the water. 

It is specific to RULE #12 That simple communication between boats can often resolve potential issues. If you ever hear me sing while fishin',then you know I'm hoping you leave, if you don't you'll get the best amazing grace melody you ever heard and most likely a laugh or a singalong....communication?...or unsportsmanlike?

Each step of the decision making is clear FOR THIS SITUATION presented in writing, as well should have been and the filing party of anglers is applauded for doing so.


Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

first off i dont think for 1 minute that names played any part in the ruling. the whole crying same in this mess is a tournament director and his crew was put in a position like this because of a team fiqures its win at any cost. all rules have the so called gray area in them and when a angler choses to fish in the gray area they hurt the sport. when a team fishes in gray areas it makes me wonder how far they will go to win?? i would surely think in a 41 boat field on a lake the size of westbranch that there would be plenty of room for boats to fish with out fishing right on top of other boats. the rule does planly state that the trolling motor has to be up and a ancher down. but there is also a thing called common respect. my hat is off to rory for posting the protest in public and hiding nothing you couldnt ask for more honesty than that. his thoughts on the protest is the one that counts as he is the directer. if nick and gorge did what they was acussed of then they have to look at thier self each day and ask ( was it worth it). if they didnt do it then they have nothing to be ashamed of!!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok I guess I'll say my piece. I talked to Nick afterward and he says he did nothing wrong. the protest of unsportsmanlike was because nick caught a 3 pounder off of a bed. Nick was on the left and the guy who made the protest was fishing the right side of the creek. Now the protest guy says he knew that fish was there and was working around to it. I don't think so. If you know where an easy 3 pounder is you better be fishing for it. Especially on West Branch. As for the camper, he told another competitor that nick was running over his kids lines and trying to snag they're stringer. Come on. I've fished with Nick plenty of times and NEVER have I seen him do ANYTHING like that. He was sight fishing everyone knows it, and he had an amazing bag of fish. Give him some kudos instead of coming down on him. The guy fishes for a living he's very good at it. So to conclude Nick knew where a good fish was and caught it away from another competitor. He was fishing near a campsite and the camper didn't like it. Finally the guy had a great day on the water, so when you see him tell him good job instead of calling him a cheat.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Now is the part when we run into several readers not reading the entire thread and subjective comments break off into tiny areas of what has been said.

*If you are just getting started, make sure to read EVERYTHING*

Sportsmanship: Observing the rules of play while winning or loosing with grace.

It is very unfair for any anglers from this matter to get negative press. 

Whether it be the anglers who rightfully and in a sportsmanlike and gentlemanly fashion followed the rules with a written protest, or the accused who calmly and professionally answered all of our questions when confronted by myself and the team.

I really hope everyone is reading the protest written and the step by step decisions made along the way. This is possibly the FIRST time anyone has actually read our rules, even the participants 

I really hope everyone would put themselves into both positions- the filing party, and the accused.

I really hope anyone would now stop for a minute and think if you would want me and my team to investigate your written protest and or make a decision upon you- the accused- according to the rules, flip both sides of the coin for fun.

The "what if's" of the price of peanuts in Russia or the shades of grey looming upon either party have as little to do with it all, as does my dog's hair needs a grooming.

The protest is black n' white, so to are the rules.

Possibly the ANGLERS WHO MAKE THINGS WHAT THEY ARE (have I ever said this) will ultimately fall from grace in light of the challenges of ego's and bias from EVERY direction. 

It's up to you guys- we just run the show...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well handled, Rory. 

Everything was done right on all ends, from the protest to the investigation, to the action taken.

You run a tight ship Nip, and rightly so.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

OK...With Berlin being my next outing with NOAA, How would one go about "in a sportsmanlike manner" hearing Amazing Grace? Check-in out of the question, your always finding, sorting! Weigh-in usually sounding out the spelling of the names and then still asking how to pronounce it! And do enjoy when Elvis is playing in the background. How about pre-launch, out on the water? But if it comes down to it....I'll have my eyes peeled for a Stratos! But it will be for entertainment purpose only in a "sportsmanlike" manner.


----------



## martino9 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just read everything and it sounds like you guys did a good job with it nip. Glad some good people are in charge.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I promise to impose upon yourself, and all, the most beautiful, tear jerking, heartfelt first verse just before takeoff 

The question is...will everyone sing along

I gotta hurry up now and learn the real words!

nip


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

Bassboy883 said:


> Ok I guess I'll say my piece. I talked to Nick afterward and he says he did nothing wrong. the protest of unsportsmanlike was because nick caught a 3 pounder off of a bed. Nick was on the left and the guy who made the protest was fishing the right side of the creek. Now the protest guy says he knew that fish was there and was working around to it. I don't think so. If you know where an easy 3 pounder is you better be fishing for it. Especially on West Branch. As for the camper, he told another competitor that nick was running over his kids lines and trying to snag they're stringer. Come on. I've fished with Nick plenty of times and NEVER have I seen him do ANYTHING like that. He was sight fishing everyone knows it, and he had an amazing bag of fish. Give him some kudos instead of coming down on him. The guy fishes for a living he's very good at it. So to conclude Nick knew where a good fish was and caught it away from another competitor. He was fishing near a campsite and the camper didn't like it. Finally the guy had a great day on the water, so when you see him tell him good job instead of calling him a cheat.


Your a good friend of his which makes it impossible for you to give a unbiased account aside from the fact you weren't on the water that day.

Nick is a good guy and good fisherman but he'll cut you in a heartbeat and not think twice about it.

If we're gonna take sides the protest had all the credibility it needed when Chip Tucker put his signature on it!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

sounds like everything was handled the best way possiable but in my opinion this thread should be getting really close to be closed my someone in charge on this site before it starts getting really nasty just my opinion


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

AAAAAAmaaaaazingggg Grace! how sweeeeeeeeeeet the sound, 
that saved a wreeeeeetch like me! 

I ooooonnnnce was looooost, but nooooow am fouuund, 
was bliiiind, but nooooow I seeeeeee. 

Throoooough maaaaaanly dangers, tooooils, and snares, 
I have alreeeeeeaaaady come; 

I'm trying here little boys...my mom is meaner than your mom anyhow 

&#8220;Tis grace has brought me 
safe this far, And grace will lead me home."

It's AMAZING aint it!

nip


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey nip, id stick with the fishin if i were you


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

now thats some real sportmanship acting like that now is it? i was agreeing with how the situation was handled from what i could read from the protest. but for someone that sounds like they run or helped run the tourny, to start acting like that almost makes me want to change my mind on what i thought and also make me not want to fish in NOAA or dobass.com tournys.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I was once told "It can't all be glory". Nip and his guys had a tough decision to make and made it based upon the cases presented by the anglers. I wasn't there to see it but if it is true one team was fishing the right side while the other team was fishing the left I don't see how in the world anyone has a right to complain. In a similiar yet different situation that probably occurs far more often if one team were to pass another and jump in front of their boat within 50 yards or so that is disrespect and unsportman like. I've never been offended if someone started fishing a bank in front of me as long as I couldn't cast to and hit their boat. I do think the respectful angler will take a moment to access the situation. How fast is the other boat fishing? Are they throwing crankbaits and spinner baits and moving a long at a good clip? Are they fishing slow with jigs and plastics? It becomes even more then a distance issue if two boats desire to fish a dam, causeway or bank. Jumping 75 yards infront of a boat that is obviously fishing at a good clip and will be to the spot that you pulled in to in 2 minutes is inappropriate. If that same boat is fishing slow and won't make it there for 10 minutes 75 yards is a long long way from someone and I don't think there is anything wrong with it and it certainly isn't against the rules. I would be disappointed if someone pulled a 5 pounder out in front of me in a situation like that but they wouldn't have done anything wrong. Our lakes are small and since 10&#37; of the water holds 90% of the bass the lakes are even smaller then they seem. In reality 30 to 40 boats is an ideal number to fish tourneys on these lakes giving everyone lots of room to move around and share the water. We have a lot of tourneys that are in the 60 to 100 boat range so if you really want to preach sportmenship then you better be prepared to get along and share the water. My son and I recently had an experience where we were fishing a point. Along comes a bank fisherman and starts fishing it too. Next thing you know he casts over my line. At that point I told him, "I don't mind sharing this water with you but please don't cast over my line like that. It's disrespectful and I would never do that to you." He responded with "Us bank fishermen need a place to fish too. You have the entire lake." I resisted the urge to really lay into him at that point and simply pointed out the truth to him. We both wanted to fish that spot for the same reason. We knew it held fish. Having said all of that I'll say this if I entered a Creek or a bay and another boat was working around the left side I wouldn't hesitate for a second to fish the right side and I wouldn't be doing anything wrong. When our boats got close to each other I would go wide around the outside of the other boat knowing that they had entered the area first. That is far more respectful and sportsmen like then someone thinking they own both sides of the bank when it's impossible to fish then both at the same time.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It was an attempt to lighten the direction of things Numfire- please read the entire thread, you may get the big picture on my singing... 

nip


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

num1fire, you don't want to fish dobass tournaments because Nip did a little song and dance? i must have missed something.

be glad you haven't heard the live rendition! 

its unfortunate that such negativity has to come from the event last weekend in which many great fish were caught. especially from those who weren't there to witness everything including an 18lb winning sack of largemouth! a huge 4.4lb smallie! lots of quality bass from an under rated fishery! i had the opportunity to release each and every fish.

there should be no more questions. a valid protest was filed. an investigation took place. all parties had an opportunity to speak. a decision was made. all parties were satisfied at that point in time. no participants were accused of lying and no participants were given favorable treatment (to answer questions from the original post). it is great that anglers are attempting to police themselves.

seems to me like we need to all get off the computer and get back to fishin'!


additional comment: it can't be repeated enough. a few polite words between anglers on the water can solve most problems. during the tournament at west branch i came up to a laydown that a bank fisherman was on. i asked if i could fish. a minute later i caught a near 3 pounder off the tree the guy was fishing. next cast he snagged his jig and minnow in the tree. i went over and got it out for him. everyone was happy. from then on we exchanged fishing reports throughout the day as we shared water.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Upon further review...my original post is probably not appropriate for this thread as it is about a specific incident. Since I wasn't there...I should stay out of it. I have fished one of Nip's tournys and he does the very best he can to keep it fair, just and black and white. Reading the Rules and Contingencies only further prove this. I am sure he handled it to the best of his abilities. I have never had an issue with those involved even while fishing the same areas so I will jump on my soapbox of "angler ethics" another time and place....


Good Fishing


Hawk


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote Nick is a good guy and good fisherman but he'll cut you in a heartbeat and not think twice about it.

I fish wed. nights at Mosquito lake plus other tournaments and never had a problem with Nick we have both have been bed fishing and he has never cut me off and here's a good point that guy that knew that fish was there why would he come off of her and fish another bank and if he seen nick coming in and knowing that nick is one of the best bed fisherman there is why not cut back put the trolling motor on high and get back to her. I wasn't there but I have never seen Nick run up on some else like this and I don't think West branch is were he start doing so. Nip great job


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice Thunderhawk!

There is purpose to the 50 yd. anchor rule- it is a clear distinction, or maybe clearer is better ( your 50 yds and my 50 yds may be two different distances).

The unspoken code of angling similar areas otherwise (without the anchor rule in effect) is unique to every situatuation and every angler- it is SUBJECTIVE in it's determination and different everytime- unpoliceable...

One version of too close may not be too close for the other etc.- therefore...

Please exhibit sportsmanlike and courteous positioning when fishing similar areas even when not anchored...Simple COMMUNICATION between boats can often resolve potential issues.

It is therefore defined with NOAA expectations of ALL anglers when fishing similar areas...COMMUNICATE your intended desires with other boats when fishing similar areas. Fisherpeople we are- mind readers were are not.

That is an on the water angler responsibility and not the directors. *UNLESS* the communication crosses into unsportsmanlike territory. IE: physical/verbal altercation. I won't facilitate divorces either. It's a loose loose for me- the group- and all.

Anlgers must police themselves, one great way of doing so is communication. Another alternative is filing a written protest when you believe rules to be broken. Otherwise...after 10 minutes from last call...."we dont want to hear it" and wont lend ears to grumblings otherwise.

Our weigh bags read " Have you seen the enemy?"
http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html

It's not irony either...

nip


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Nip,

Saw your response after I edited my post. After re-reading it, it seemed like I was making too many implications...lol. Not my intent in either regard. Take Care and good luck with the rest of your season...

Hawk


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hawk- you sholdnt have edited it! 

What you said before (and now) was AWESOME and great relationship to this situation, very pertinent and well thought.

You got it saved? 

nip


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Sorry....

Hawk<-------------Types "ON THE FLY"......LOL


The problem with my original post was the implication that "somebody" did something wrong in said tournament...I am not saying that somebody did not feel "wronged" or "slighted" ,but as far as a true "rules" violation, there wasn't one, at least not based on all the information posted...That said, this particular thread may not be the most appropriate place for spouting off about ethics and being considerate on the water....My post seemed to lay out a presumption of guilt after I re-read it...not only was I not present, it also would appear to go against a decision that was made by you and your committee. My feelings on the way you handle your circuits is well documented, so I chose to "jerk it" in that respect as well. Unfortunately, I write like an artist paints when stoned...a reproduction is usually impossible after the "moment" passes. LOL....

Hawk


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I hope more people have read this than the few who have replied, because I'm hoping that it might have an affect on some fisherpeople. I pray that some child, bank fishing somewhere, (especially around here) dosen't have to have something like what was described in that protest happen to them. Probably watching our sport every minute of every day wishing he could be in a boat and doing what we all love to do. I actually think bass fishing is an OCD---lol.
Please say those people didn't have that happen, because they say it DID! I don't know why you'd sign your name to a paper purging yourself. I wish that I was as good with words as Nip. From what some of these guys said you must have spent that $ your mom gave you for singing lessons on fishing lures!!!
I hope you don't police me, I won't police you, maybe we police ourselves and realize that we were all kids on the bank at one point in time.

Tightlines,
j-b


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

It was an attempt to lighten the direction of things Numfire- please read the entire thread, you may get the big picture on my singing... 

nip 



sorry nip i miss took on how it was posted. i have been reading the thread and i thought u posted that song for a diff reason, kind of in a smart way not in a singing way.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Everyone now... ....

Ahhhhhmaaaazzing Graaaaace.......

Once again (at least for now ) all the voices of OGF have prevailed. 

Whoda thunk even just ten years ago that such a thing (OGF) would impact so many, our thinking, our views, our whole entire perceptions as an angling group.

I learn much from all of you- and am grateful for the good, the bad and even the ugly! It helps me be the director I so desire, and to avail the NOAA group to be of the highest standards for local tournament angling.

MANY said in the beginning that it was too much money, I couldn't keep it fun, it would attract a bad element. With each bump in the road, we all grow and even surprising to me, attain higher levels of understanding and move onward.

Shoot- I might just have to get some hot dogs or something for Berlin 
June 2nd ! 

OGF rocks- you all rock- I will now fish...

nip


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Interesting issues - rules appear to not represent the intent of sportsman's courtesy as written here by nip. So were the accounts of the two additional protest signers invalidated?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ah geeze another crappie fisherman  

King, for you and others who may have not read the entire thread...

Sportsmanship: Observing the rules of play while winning or loosing with grace.

The folks who had the guts and integrity to follow protocol were completely "validated" in their accounts of what was verbally told to them but not witnessed. It was a HUGE concern for myself and the team that our anglers may have represented themselves to others in that fashion, but the accused version, was quite the opposite and they were there. There was no evidence for us to review otherwise.

We are trying to sing here man ... check out the thread and protest/commentary that outlines the specifics above:

http://www.dobass.com/07NOAA/MOSQ1/filingreceivedresponded.html

I know how all you crappie fiherpeople are always thinking you can pull something out of the middle of a tree. Hog up the the best spots with an anchored boat...I think it was even you that someone told me about throwing a half eaten sandwhich at a group of bass anglers or something..that was you wasn't it?

..or is that just what I have HEARD 

This is implied as sarcasim King, with a moral to the story...

Nip


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Ah geeze another crappie fisherman
> 
> King, for you and others who may have not read the entire thread...
> Your bad nip... I really read closely
> ...


Here's the disconnect that doesn't match the rules.
"Please exhibit sportsmanlike and courteous positioning when fishing similar areas even when not anchored."

In my opinion, 15 yards is way too close and all to obviously rude. But within your rules. You might think about using different the words than "courteous" and "sportsman-like" in the rules documentation if it is acceptable to fish within 15 yards. And there was a time, still the case in remote places, when running fast and leaving a wake that disturbed a fisherman was considered offensive. These days in our waters, just a major annoyance during the tournaments and weekend pleasure boating. 

Did the non-witness account indicate that a witness was available on the bank?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The protest was filed, the protest was handled by the tournament directors and investigated. It has nothing to do with crappie fishers, and the stuff Nip was talking about was OBVIOUSLY meant as sarcasm... 

In my humble opinion, this thread has gone to it's end, and is now developing into something else other than it's original purpose.

Now, let's all be good sports and go fishing.


----------

